# 1/4 Mile numbers



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Good luck. I think the fastest 1.4T engine 1/4 mile time is in a Sonic and it's in the low 14s. The Sonic is lighter than the Cruze so it accelerates a little faster. Definitely keep us posted - it'll be interesting to see what the CDT can do.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I know I can get 0-60 pretty quickly but never considered going to the "strip" to see 1/4 mile time. Somehow doing what I do during normal driving in a controlled environment or actually doing the 1/4 mile "seems" more detrimental to the car. LOL Would be interesting to see the results tho.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

King Zippy said:


> I've spent a bit of time poking around the site and have been looking for data on quarter mile times. I've seen a few of the gasser guys with 1/4 mile passes under their belt, but only found one diesel time slip on the site. I know the Cruze isn't exactly a Camaro or Corvette, but I've had pretty much every vehicle I've owned to the track and the Cruze will be no different. The wife will be making some passes in it soon to have a base before we begin modding it and I'd like to compare it with others. I'm expecting 16's stock and we should be able to get it into the 12's/13's down the road.


12s you got your work cut out for ya.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

You'll definetly need more rubber to get into the 12s.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

12's... I'll hang out to see this.


----------



## King Zippy (Nov 23, 2014)

I know it won't be easy. The Cruze is the wife's car and when choosing her next vehicle she wanted something capable of running 12's again. If I don't get there I'll have fun trying. I own a performance shop and this type of thing is what I do. I am interested in tuning the car myself, but HP Tuners doesn't seem to have anything yet and EFI Live from what I can tell is only in Beta for it yet and doesn't show anything for the transmission which to me is the worst in the factory tuning. The trans tuning alone will improve how it drives a ton as well as improve performance more than adding power. For now the Trifecta may be the starting point in that respect, but I plan to make a call this week to check into a possible methanol kit install. Banks has been gaining really big with their methanol kits which look to be a snow performance type of a kit. Meth injection would be a nice possible option since I've seen impressive gains from it all the while keeping all factory emissions equipment on the car. Among things on the list for testing will be pre-tuned systems until I have the software to tune the trans and engine myself. Meth kit as mentioned, but once again that is something I'm going to get info on and if I end up putting it on I'll dyno it (have my own dyno in the shop) and test it at the track. Seibon sells a carbon fiber hood, trunk lid, fenders, etc and hopefully those will take some weight off as well as improve the look. Any weight loss on the car will only be a huge help in better milage as well as making it quicker. I see that there are injectors available for it now, but I want to see how far I can get it before cracking anything. For track runs it will be on a drag radial. 

On a side note: I will not remove any DPF or DEF system from the car. I am a firm believer that the DEF and DPF systems are important to keep. Anyone who has done any reading into how important they are should know what I mean. Too many believe that if they get better milage by removing them they must be cleaner when in fact it is no where close to that. Europe is finally realizing this now as they have been selling diesels in everything and yet with no DEF or DPF. Something to read on that subject. Clarkson on: diesel - BBC Top Gear


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, it does sound like an interesting challenge that you've set for yourself.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

King Zippy said:


> I know it won't be easy. The Cruze is the wife's car and when choosing her next vehicle she wanted something capable of running 12's again. If I don't get there I'll have fun trying. I own a performance shop and this type of thing is what I do. I am interested in tuning the car myself, but HP Tuners doesn't seem to have anything yet and EFI Live from what I can tell is only in Beta for it yet and doesn't show anything for the transmission which to me is the worst in the factory tuning. The trans tuning alone will improve how it drives a ton as well as improve performance more than adding power. For now the Trifecta may be the starting point in that respect, but I plan to make a call this week to check into a possible methanol kit install. Banks has been gaining really big with their methanol kits which look to be a snow performance type of a kit. Meth injection would be a nice possible option since I've seen impressive gains from it all the while keeping all factory emissions equipment on the car. Among things on the list for testing will be pre-tuned systems until I have the software to tune the trans and engine myself. Meth kit as mentioned, but once again that is something I'm going to get info on and if I end up putting it on I'll dyno it (have my own dyno in the shop) and test it at the track. Seibon sells a carbon fiber hood, trunk lid, fenders, etc and hopefully those will take some weight off as well as improve the look. Any weight loss on the car will only be a huge help in better milage as well as making it quicker. I see that there are injectors available for it now, but I want to see how far I can get it before cracking anything. For track runs it will be on a drag radial.
> 
> On a side note: I will not remove any DPF or DEF system from the car. I am a firm believer that the DEF and DPF systems are important to keep. Anyone who has done any reading into how important they are should know what I mean. Too many believe that if they get better milage by removing them they must be cleaner when in fact it is no where close to that. Europe is finally realizing this now as they have been selling diesels in everything and yet with no DEF or DPF. Something to read on that subject. Clarkson on: diesel - BBC Top Gear


Welcome to the forum and keep us posted on the progress of the build. Cool article by Clarkson. I agree that the problem is trucks. Personally I think the solution is to cap emissions on the trucks. I see far too many on the roads (still) that leave a smokescreen behind them.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Definitely keep us updated on your progress. Not many guys have wives who want really fast cars.


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

I dont see 12's without extwnsive engine mods including camshafts and headwork along side of a larger turbo. Or at the least stronger pistons and internals to handle.more boost. We dont have the aftermarket support like honda civic owners. Its not impossible but given the cars nature it might be more realistic and fun to choose a better donor car.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

King Zippy said:


> I see that there are injectors available for it now, but I want to see how far I can get it before cracking anything.


Yea Bosch makes a really good set of injectors Bosch - Bosch Green Giant 42# Injectors (4) #
I do thijk you'll need some internal mods as well even slapping on the front mount IC (if they make one for the diesel), downpipe/midpipe, catback, meth injection, tune, injectors considering the diesels are all autos you would need to build some boost off the line (similar to brake boosting) or that turbo lag is gonna get you off the line and you may bog a bit depending on the launch.


----------



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

My wife wanted me to get rid of my truck for a good gas mileage car. I ended up going to a cruze diesel because I've seen what can be done with diesel trucks with lil work. I think it's cool what your going to accomplish and look forward to try and copy what you do. Haha. I hate being the first guy to test things. The tranny is probably the only thing that scares me about this car.. well that and aluminum heads. Your right about tuning the transmission.. the shift points are horrible! I like the lockup on the torque converter though.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Yea Bosch makes a really good set of injectors Bosch - Bosch Green Giant 42# Injectors (4) #
> I do thijk you'll need some internal mods as well even slapping on the front mount IC (if they make one for the diesel), downpipe/midpipe, catback, meth injection, tune, injectors considering the diesels are all autos you would need to build some boost off the line (similar to brake boosting) or that turbo lag is gonna get you off the line and you may bog a bit depending on the launch.


I don't think those Bosch injectors would work on a diesel.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

thmike said:


> My wife wanted me to get rid of my truck for a good gas mileage car. I ended up going to a cruze diesel because I've seen what can be done with diesel trucks with lil work. I think it's cool what your going to accomplish and look forward to try and copy what you do. Haha. I hate being the first guy to test things. The tranny is probably the only thing that scares me about this car.. well that and aluminum heads. Your right about tuning the transmission.. the shift points are horrible! I like the lockup on the torque converter though.


Trifecta reworked the shift points with their tune, the asin trans are usually the better bunch out there especially compared to the 1.4 counterpart. 



diesel said:


> I don't think those Bosch injectors would work on a diesel.


I hit active topic and end up in here on accident at times too. AG doesn't let you see sigs if you didn't catch where you are.


----------



## King Zippy (Nov 23, 2014)

Good catch on those injectors, they most certainly are not for a diesel. They are the replacement for the 42lb hr Ford Motorsport injectors made by Bosch used in the Ford Lightning truck factory. My wife does like going fast, right now when she has the itch to play around she drives my truck. I know the Cruze isn't made for going fast, but due to it's weight I should be able to get at least into the low 13's if not 12's at around 300RWHP. I'll try to document any and all mods for fun if nothing else. First mod is going to be tinted windows, not much for power. Down here in Vegas it's needed. Hopefully by the end of the year it'll have a tune on it and the carbon fiber hood. I'm hoping with the carbon fiber hood, trunk lid, fenders, spoiler, etc it takes off a hundred pounds or so. After I pay for membership I'll post a picture of the shop and dyno.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

King Zippy said:


> 300RWHP


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Danny5 said:


>


I wanna see a Cruze LS1/rwd swap. I mean, if they can do it in Miatas, it can't be too far off for a Cruze. May have to make some body mods, but it would be all in good fun.


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

I smell a troll sorry but lets be realistic here. look at dragtimes.com even the big tuner companies for our cars cant break 13's and they sell their tunes/products based partly off their success. i just dont see it and it sounds like you are a newbie so you have alot to learn before wishing upon a 12 second cruze.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

silver2kws6 said:


> I smell a troll sorry but lets be realistic here. look at dragtimes.com even the big tuner companies for our cars cant break 13's and they sell their tunes/products based partly off their success. i just dont see it and it sounds like you are a newbie so you have alot to learn before wishing upon a 12 second cruze.


Maybe if he drops in that 2.0T from the verano but still would need significant mods


----------



## King Zippy (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm certainly not new to performance and I'm not any kind of troll. Look around the internet and you can see plenty of my work. I have been doing this stuff for years and have my own shop. This is what I do. I'm not saying it's going to be easy. I'll shoot for 14's and then as money allows 13's, and keep plugging away. Getting a gas powered Cruze into the 13's shouldn't be nearly as hard they make it out to be, but most tuners aren't really tuners and more just people who own software and like cars. On the other hand look at what is there. You get a tiny 1.4L with a turbo or a 1.8L naturally asperated and that isn't much to work with for a car of this weight. You can get a car of this weight into the 14's with around 150RWHP fairly easily once you get everything working on your side. Torque management is the worst part of the Cruze Diesel. Stock quarter mile for a Cruze Diesel is in the low 16's which is quicker than the stock 1.8L and 1.4L gas motors with alot more room to grow. With the trans calibration alone fixed the Cruze should have no problem getting into the 15's. The torque management in this trans calibration is rediculous and needs to go away. My background and record are more than enough to show that i'm not an amature and if I feel like making the effort I'll achive my goal or get close.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We've had other professional tuners attempt to get the Cruze into the 14s. Like I said earlier the Sonics have made it but they're lighter. Best of luck and please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## King Zippy (Nov 23, 2014)

Because I have a few minutes to spare before I head home here. Going fast is never hard when you know what your doing and don't have to rely on someone selling you the right product. Look at some examples... An L98 Camaro is roughly the same weight as the 2.0L Cruze and dyno's around 200RWHP or less and depending on track and air conditions runs between a 14.0-14.9. An LT1 Camaro dyno's around 230-240RWHP and runs 13.5-14.2 range at about the same weight also. I've had plenty of LS1 Camaro customers dyno just over 300RWHP well into the 12's with tune, stat, and lid being the only power adder and the rest of the gain from converter and tires. You really need to not look at track time calculators and other gas powered Cruze's with engines the size of a motorcyle engine to see what is achievable. The Cruze makes enough torque down low to not need a high stall converter and gearing for it isn't bad due to the 6 speed auto. The power output is comparable to a V8 (I once owned an 84' Camaro with an LG4 with almost the same power figures) and with modifications will grow in power just like a V8. Making this car faster will be like anything else I work on, it's all in the tuning.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

With enough money, almost anything is possible. However, I think the money it'll be almost impossible to get 300 wheel horsepower out of a Cruze Diesel. So much on the 2.0L would have to be replaced that at the end of the day you'd be better to swap in a different engine. Even if you replaced everything on the 2.0L (heads, cams, rods, crank, pistons, injectors, turbo, intercooler, etc, etc), I don't think you'd get 300 wheel horsepower out of it. If you did, I think the block would give out.......now, after saying all that.....if you make a 12-13 second Cruze, no matter how you do it, we'll all be very impressed!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I see you have doubters. If 10 seconds can be done with a Golf, of course 12 seconds can be done with a Cruze CTD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjQCL9oAZ90


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

If you have a platform capable of stronger hp.to begin with its easy this motor was made for economy. Aftermarket will be hard to come.by at least for the 1.4lt yes honda engine go fast but that was after years and years of.tuners pushing to get.more hp there is no aftermarket support for us. Beating a dead horse......


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Honda guys would've been beating a dead horse as well until people started to listen and make go fast goodies


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

There's LOTS of sound deadening material added to the Diesel model which makes up a good portion of the extra 600lbs. That would be a good place to start.


----------



## WakaMotorsports (Jul 9, 2020)

King Zippy said:


> I've spent a bit of time poking around the site and have been looking for data on quarter mile times. I've seen a few of the gasser guys with 1/4 mile passes under their belt, but only found one diesel time slip on the site. I know the Cruze isn't exactly a Camaro or Corvette, but I've had pretty much every vehicle I've owned to the track and the Cruze will be no different. The wife will be making some passes in it soon to have a base before we begin modding it and I'd like to compare it with others. I'm expecting 16's stock and we should be able to get it into the 12's/13's down the road.


I hope this is allowed. Took our team Cruze Hatch to the track recently. These were our results:


----------



## DasAuto (May 14, 2021)

Well I don’t even own a Cruze but I’m curious how far they’ve gotten with performance. Looks like not far. As a VW TDI guy, I know that you can get well into the 12s with a well setup GTD2872VRK turbo if you can hook it. Add nitrous and easy 11s. It will be quite the challenge to make that work with the DPF but it is very much possible. Someone needs to go HAM on this engine and see what it can do. Find the limits of each component and raise them, you can even make some money off this project if you develop parts/kits to sell.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well, given the EPA crackdown that happened a couple years ago, it's really no wonder basically any work like that halted.


----------



## DasAuto (May 14, 2021)

Sure there’s only so much you can do to remain emissions complaint and gain power, but that’s what the race tune or race car is for. Plus I think there is a ton of untapped potential in making these run hard while being reliable and relatively clean with some engineering of the system to run with DPFs and everything. Also synthetic diesel looks very promising to make it Carbon friendly again. Someone must have a spare engine to R&D laying around. LKQ perhaps or Copart.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Doesn't matter anymore - very, very, very few people will do "race" anything, even if you literally are _only_ racing the thing. It's even affecting mid-pipes and such on newer cars - even catted ones. Companies just don't want to take a chance to get fined.


----------



## Jeank851 (Jun 10, 2021)

My diesel does 187hp and 363ft lb to the wheels at 1700rpm, running stock turbo and intercooler, I've got a full delete, custom tune and a custom built cold air intake with a full straight pipe, I've barely scratched the surface as far as the power you can make on these, keeping in mind I only upped the boost by like 3psi.

Yet to do a 1/4mile to get time, was supposed to go this weekend but I've been stuck with a faulty ecu connector this whole time, had to drop out only to fix it a day before the event.

Got a bigger intercooler being modded to fit and having aluminium ends put on, oil catch tank ready to be installed and I'm still deciding on what size turbo I want to upgrade to but should be something like a GT2056 or 60, be good for about 250hp using stock injectors


----------

